# My system photos



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

see list of equipment here:http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems-equipment/52233-boredsysadmin-stuff.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you think of those mirrored walls in the daytime? I'd think it would be distracting. :scratch:


----------



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice.
Whats with the Avaya IP phone? I've got about 1200 of those lol


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice gears. How do you like your sub. I use to have a dual PA-120 setup and I still believer that they are the best "entry level" subs available for your money.

cheers


----------

